
Show HN: A web app that lets you see a graph of any TV shows ratings, by episode - ribas__
https://www.episodesranking.xyz/
======
ribas__
I'm using OMDB api to find new shows, my database has something like 2000
shows right now and it auto updates every 7 days. If a show is not on my db I
try to find it on OMDB.

